
Ask HN: What would happen if AI would write Presidential Speeches? - holaboyperu
I recently watch idea channel video on ai (link at the bottom), while this video tackles art. I was wondering a lot about what happen on with Melania Trump speech, and would happen if computers would analyse and process past speeches in order to create a new one. Has anyone used google ai tool to make art? I&#x27;m wondering after seeing films written by Google Deep mind AI. How would a speech written by AI sound like?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Sbd4NX95Ysc
======
ankurdhama
It would sound very absurd, coz speech is not just about statistical
relationships between words based on some large speech content.

